
Could a Neuroscientist Understand a Microprocessor? - KC8ZKF
http://journals.plos.org/ploscompbiol/article?id=10.1371/journal.pcbi.1005268
======
KC8ZKF
See also episode 193 of the podcast "Rationally Speaking."

[http://rationallyspeakingpodcast.org/show/rs-193-eric-
jonas-...](http://rationallyspeakingpodcast.org/show/rs-193-eric-jonas-on-
could-a-neuroscientist-understand-a-mic.html)

